# AMD CPU Black Edition: What does that mean to me?



## 009098 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have an AMD cpu and its black edition, and i know that has something to do with OCing, so what does it mean exactly? What makes it different from non black edition processors?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## BigSteve702 (Aug 24, 2009)

non BE processors are overclocked by turning up the front side bus frequency, resulting in other parts being overclocked as well... because the entire motherboard has to be in sync with the fsb. the ram will get overclocked, the northbridge... etc

BE processors have an unlocked multiplyer, where you can turn that up and down to change the speed of the processor without touching the fsb. allows you to overclock the processor freely and leave everything else alone


----------



## Vizy (Aug 24, 2009)

Also, it will not come with a Heatsink (usually).


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 24, 2009)

Vizy said:


> Also, it will not come with a Heatsink (usually).


Current black editions have heatsinks.


----------

